# πλειονότητα / πλειοψηφία



## Costas (Feb 17, 2012)

Είμαι κι εγώ απ' αυτούς που διανθίζουν το λόγο τους με την 'αδικημένη' πλειονότητα έναντι της πλειοψηφίας. Ωστόσο κλώτσησα χτες το βράδυ, βλέποντας το δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ στις 21.00. Ο Προκόπης Δούκας είπε "την πλειοψηφία τ....." (δε θυμάμαι τι), και αυτοδιορθώθηκε λέγοντας: "την πλειονότητα τ...., σας ζητώ συγνώμη." Είναι λίγο χαζό που θέτω το θέμα μ' ένα παράδειγμα που του λείπει το βασικό στοιχείο, το ξέρω. Ωστόσο εκείνη την ώρα το θυμόμουνα :clap:, και θεώρησα ότι δεν υπήρχε λόγος να αυτοδιορθωθεί, και μάλιστα ζητώντας συγνώμη. Το δια ταύτα μου είναι ότι φοβάμαι μήπως φτάσουμε στη μόδα της απάλειψης της 'πλειοψηφίας' όπου δεν υπάρχει θέμα ψήφων, όπως με τα 'σαν' που έγιναν (σχεδόν) όλα 'ως'. Προσωπικά είμαι αντίθετος σε μια τέτοια προοπτική· δεν θεωρώ ότι η μεταφορική χρήση του πλειοψηφία σε καταστάσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει ψηφοφορία είναι φτου κακά και δεν θεωρώ ότι μια εκκαθάριση του 'πλειοψηφία' προς όφελος του 'πλειονότητα' θα οδηγούσε σε κάποιου είδους βελτίωση ή επιθυμητή ακριβολογία. Η αντίδραση αυτή του παρουσιαστή, "σας ζητώ συγνώμη,..." δείχνει νομίζω ότι η διαδικασία που περιέγραψα ίσως έχει προχωρήσει, μολονότι εγώ δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Η διαφορά της περίπτωσης του σαν, είναι ότι αυτός ο διαχωρισμός είναι τεχνητός. Δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα καμμιά διάκριση μεταξύ του _σαν_ και του _ως_, γιατί το ένα είναι της δημοτικής και το άλλο όχι. Η υποτιθέμενη διάκριση έγινε δημοφιλής από τους μπαμπινιωτιστές. Προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω κανένα κακό στην διάκριση _πλειοψηφίας-πλειονότητας_. Ναι, η _πλειοψηφία_ θα χρησιμοποιούνταν σε πολύ λιγότερες περιπτώσεις, διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί αυτό είναι κακό πράγμα. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές λέξεις που έχουν σπάνια χρήση στον λόγο. Δεν είναι ότι η λέξη _πλειονότητα_ έχει κάτι το περίεργο για να μην χρησιμοποιείται στην θέση της. Έχει ίδιο αριθμό συλλαβών, ίδιο βαθμό ευκολίας στην προφορά, είναι και οι δυο ελληνιστικές λέξεις.

Συνήθως, όταν τίθεται το θέμα αυτού του ζεύγους, φέρνω σαν αντιπαράδειγμα το ζεύγος _ευκρίνεια-ακρίβεια_. Πώς θα ήταν αν αντί για _ακρίβεια_ λέγαμε _ευκρίνεια_ -που έχει πιο σπάνια χρήση; Είναι αρκετά κοντινό σαν ζεύγος, ίσως περισσότερο κι από το άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Εγώ είχα αντιληφθεί αυτή την τάση διόρθωσης να εντείνεται πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια, ενώ πιο πρόσφατα κάποιοι σαν τον Σαραντάκο έχουν ταχθεί υπέρ της αποενοχοποίησης. Έγραφε το 2010:

Στον Ριζοσπάστη προσέχω μια λεπτή διάκριση που κάνει η Λιάνα Κανέλλη: _ Για να κρύψει [η κυβέρνηση] τα εγκλήματά της εναντίον των εργαζομένων, των γυναικών, των γέρων, των νέων, της *πλειονότητας* αλλά όχι και *πλειοψηφίας* της χώρας, …_.

Τα μαυρισμένα δικά της. Η σ. Κανέλλη σπρώχνει στα άκρα την υποτιθέμενη διάκριση μεταξύ _πλειονότητας_ και _πλειοψηφίας_ (που εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει), ότι τάχα η λέξη _πλειοψηφία_ δηλώνει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ενός συνόλου μόνο όταν γίνεται ψηφοφορία, αλλιώς πρέπει να λέμε _πλειονότητα_. Οι εργαζόμενοι, μας λέει, είναι πλειονότητα (στην απογραφή), αλλά όχι πλειοψηφία (διότι ψηφίζουν, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, τα κόμματα της αστικής τάξης). Εντυπωσιάζομαι, αλλά δεν πείθομαι.

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι είναι κατανοητό και θεμιτό το παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις που κάνει η Κανέλλη: μπορούμε (ή πρέπει να μπορούμε) να διακρίνουμε τη διαφορά, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να παθαίνουμε σπασμούς όταν λέμε _πλειοψηφία_ και εννοούμε _πλειονότητα_, γιατί έχουμε καλή και μεγάλη παρέα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Νομίζω πως η διάκριση εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία του «θερέτρου». Λέμε και χειμερινό θέρετρο, όπως λέμε και «βραχιόλι για το πόδι», και έγραψε εκεί ο sarant:



sarant said:


> Οι κόρες μου το λένε "βραχιόλι για το πόδι". Όταν τους είπα ότι αυτό έχει μέσα τη λέξη βραχίονας, μου απάντησαν "εσύ τότε γιατί λες ότι είσαι παντρεμένος;"



(Σε λίγο, νεοκαθαρευουσιάνικο κύμα θα απαιτεί από τους άντρες να νυμφεύονται, και όχι να παντρεύονται, αν και εκείνοι συχνά προτιμούν να μην κάνουν τίποτα απ' τα δύο )


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Μια και πιάσαμε τα παιδιά μας, θυμάμαι που είχα αναφέρει τη διαφορά _πλειονότητας-πλειοψηφίας_ στα δικά μου πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Περιττό να πω ότι, από τότε, κάθε φορά που έλεγα _πλειοψηφία_ αντί για _πλειονότητα_, έτρωγα κατακέφαλα τον οικογενειακό οδηγό των σωστών ελληνικών.


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2012)

Ωραίο παράδειγμα το αρχικό του Κώστα, με τον δημοσιογράφο. 
Περίεργος είμαι αν θα διόρθωνε το "η μειοψηφία των..." σε "μειονότητα".


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2012)

Του 'στειλα σχετικό ιμέιλ (με τζαζικούς χαιρετισμούς).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2012)

sarant said:


> Περίεργος είμαι αν θα διόρθωνε το "η μειοψηφία των..." σε "μειονότητα".


Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις προσέξει ότι το ΛΣΑ δίνει στο _πλειοψηφία _συνώνυμα τα _πλειονοψηφία_, _πλειονότητα _και αντώνυμα τα _μειοψηφία_, _μειονοψηφία_, _μειονότητα _χωρίς κάποια επισήμανση ή σχόλιο περί σημασιακής διαφοροποίησης κλπ. Λήμμα ξέχωρο για το _μειονότητα _δεν έχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πως η διάκριση εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία του «θερέτρου». Λέμε και χειμερινό θέρετρο, όπως λέμε και «βραχιόλι για το πόδι», και έγραψε εκεί ο sarant:
> 
> 
> 
> (Σε λίγο, νεοκαθαρευουσιάνικο κύμα θα απαιτεί από τους άντρες να νυμφεύονται, και όχι να παντρεύονται, αν και εκείνοι συχνά προτιμούν να μην κάνουν τίποτα απ' τα δύο )



Κάποια απ' αυτά είναι θεμιτά, κάποια άλλα τα θεωρώ γλωσσική τεμπελιά. Ας πούμε, το βραχιόλι, δεν χρειάζεται να έχει δίπλα του το χέρι, γιατί το περιέχει η λέξη. Αλλά "βραχιόλι για το πόδι" είναι σαν να λες τις κάλτσες "γάντια για τα πόδια". Γιατί να μην υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση της έννοιας, όπως π.χ. στα αγγλικά (anklet);

Υπόψιν ότι η διάκριση εννοιών αλλάζει την αντίληψή μας για τον κόσμο. Π.χ. όσο περισσότερες λέξεις έχεις για τα χρώματα τόσο περισσότερες αποχρώσεις αντιλαμβάνεται το μάτι σου (υπάρχει πληθώρα μελετών πάνω στο αντικείμενο). Ο λόγος που αντιλαμβανόμαστε την διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τραπέζι και την καρέκλα, είναι η ύπαρξη διαφορετικών λέξεων γι' αυτά. Π.χ.:





Τα δυο αντικείμενα είναι αηδιαστικά ίδια στα χαρακτηριστικά τους (ξύλινα, τέσσερα πόδια, τετράγωνα, ενώνονται με Η) κι όμως δεν νομίζω να μην μπορεί κανείς να ξεχωρίσει ποιο είναι το τραπέζι και ποια η καρέκλα. Η παντρειά πάλι είναι άλλο πράγμα. Είναι μεταφορά έννοιας και λεπτολογία, γιατί η πράξη είναι ακριβώς η ίδια. Το χειμερινό θέρετρο, πιθανότατα βασίζεται στην εννοιολογική συσκώτιση του θερέτρου, με την υποχώρηση της λέξης "θέρος". Ακούω συχνά να λένε "καλοκαιρινό θέρετρο", πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το θέρετρο εκλαμβάνεται σαν "μέρος διακοπών". Αυτό είναι εννοιολογική μετατόπιση.


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις προσέξει ότι το ΛΣΑ δίνει στο _πλειοψηφία _συνώνυμα τα _πλειονοψηφία_, _πλειονότητα _και αντώνυμα τα _μειοψηφία_, _μειονοψηφία_, _μειονότητα _χωρίς κάποια επισήμανση ή σχόλιο περί σημασιακής διαφοροποίησης κλπ. Λήμμα ξέχωρο για το _μειονότητα _δεν έχει.



Και επιπλέον, στο μειοψηφία δεν δίνει συνώνυμα, αλλά μόνο αντίθετα τα δύο (πλειοψηφία, πλειονότητα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

> Αλλά "βραχιόλι για το πόδι" είναι σαν να λες τις κάλτσες "γάντια για τα πόδια". Γιατί να μην υπάρχει μονολεκτική απόδοση της έννοιας, όπως π.χ. στα αγγλικά (anklet);



Γιατί η ελληνική είναι ελλιπής γλώσσα. Όσο για τα γάντια για τα πόδια, έχουμε αυτά:




> Ο λόγος που αντιλαμβανόμαστε την διαφορά ανάμεσα στο τραπέζι και την καρέκλα, είναι η ύπαρξη διαφορετικών λέξεων γι' αυτά.



Εγώ βλέπω κι άλλες διαφορές στο παράδειγμά σου, όπως μέγεθος και σχήμα στο κάθισμα. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτές οι μόνες διαφορές καρέκλας και τραπεζιού και δε νομίζω ότι η διαφορά υπάρχει επειδή υπάρχουν οι λέξεις, οι λέξεις υπάρχουν για να περιγράψουν τη διαφορά (στη χρήση, π.χ.).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Μα γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι λέξεις, συμφωνώ. Όταν όμως δεν υπάρχουν, δεν γίνεται αντιληπτή ούτε η διαφορά. Τις διαφορές που βλέπεις, τις βλέπεις γιατί υπάρχουν διαφορετικές λέξεις γι' αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τις διαφορές που βλέπεις, τις βλέπεις γιατί υπάρχουν διαφορετικές λέξεις γι' αυτά.


Οπότε, έτσι που μας τα λες, πάλι καλά που τα κουτσοκαταφέρνουμε στην αγγλική, και βλέπουμε παρακάτω δύο διαφορετικά (παρά τις ομοιότητές τους) αντικείμενα. Γιατί όσοι μιλάνε μόνο ελληνικά, τα βλέπουν ίδια, αφού και τα δύο «πινέζα» τα λένε. Αλί και τρισαλί!






Υ.Γ. Περιμένω ευφυείς προτάσεις για το _ποδοβράχιολο_.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2012)

pushpinning threads

περιαστραγάλιο όπως περικάρπιο, πιελέ όπως μπρασελέ, αστραγαλέ :twit:


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 18, 2012)

κι όμως υπάρχει λέξη... το περισφύριο! 
(Περισφύρια λέμε επισήμως στο Ναυτικό τις χαμηλές γκέτες γύρω από τους αστραγάλους.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Οπότε, έτσι που μας τα λες, πάλι καλά που τα κουτσοκαταφέρνουμε στην αγγλική, και βλέπουμε παρακάτω δύο διαφορετικά (παρά τις ομοιότητές τους) αντικείμενα. Γιατί όσοι μιλάνε μόνο ελληνικά, τα βλέπουν ίδια, αφού και τα δύο «πινέζα» τα λένε. Αλί και τρισαλί!
> 
> View attachment 2386
> 
> ...



Πρώτον, γλωσσολογικές μελέτες τα λένε και δεύτερον δεν είπα ότι τα βλέπεις ίδια αλλά ότι δεν ξεχωρίζεις τι είναι τι και σε τι χρησιμεύει.

Για να δώσω ένα πολύ ζωντανό παράδειγμα, το τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασης πολλοί ακόμα το λένε κομπιούτερ, παρότι δεν έχει απολύτως καμμία σχέση ούτε με υπολογιστή ούτε με κομπιουτεράκι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> κι όμως υπάρχει λέξη... το περισφύριο!


Προφανώς δεν πρόσεξες τον τίτλο του λινκαρισμένου νήματος: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...άλου-βραχιολάκι-ή-αλυσιδάκι-ποδιού-αστραγάλου


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Στο βιβλίο _Ψάχνω την κατάλληλη λέξη_, αφού στο *πλειοψηφία - πλειονότητα* γίνεται το απαραίτητο κήρυγμα ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε _πλειοψηφία_ όταν δεν γίνεται ψηφοφορία, καταλήγει:

[...] Και κάτι ακόμα: για τη λέξη _πλειονότητα_ δεν υπάρχει αντίθετο· και δεν μπορούμε βέβαια να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως αντίθετο τη λέξη *μειονότητα*, που μας οδηγεί σε άλλη σημασία (_μειονότητα_ είναι μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους ως προς την καταγωγή και άλλα γνωρίσματα, τα οποία δεν υπάρχουν στο ευρύτερο σύνολο στο οποίο ανήκουν: _Οι Κούρδοι στην Τουρκία αποτελούν μειονότητα_.). Τέλος, στο αντίθετο της έννοιας _πλειονότητα_ είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουμε το «λάθος» (_η μειοψηφία των ερωτευμένων_) ή, καλύτερα, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και εδώ ταυτόσημες λέξεις ή μικρά λεκτικά σύνολα (_οι λιγότεροι, το μικρότερο μέρος, το μικρότερο τμήμα, οι πιο λίγοι_). Έτσι λοιπόν καταλήγουμε στη διαπίστωση ότι η χρήση της λέξης _πλειοψηφία_ στη θέση της λέξης _πλειονότητα_ σχεδόν «νομιμοποιήθηκε».

:scared::curse:

Άμα δεν θες να αφήσεις τη γλωσσική ασπιδίστρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

Εγώ προτιμώ το _μικρότερο/μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ατόμων_.


----------

